# Night of 1000 Leeches



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

[Let me get the fishing report out of the way first: Three smallies, one decent, caught out of a local flow, in transition water between deeper water and shallow riffles, at sundown, on a slush Joshy. Okay, fine.]

During the worst of my shingles, I managed to get out and fish once, the weekend before last, but it was a miserable wade since I was exhausted from sickness. And I picked up a leech that left a bloody welt on my ankle, which I hadn't given second thought to until last night... 

I got back to the house last evening around 9:15, and, as usual, I hosed off my legs, feet, and shoes, which I tossed into the front yard so that they'd be dry by the next day. I grabbed my fishing gear out of the trunk, shut the garage door, and walked into the house. My wife asked me how I did, and, after placing my rod back in the corner of our great room, I walked over to where she was seated. "Not bad," I said. "I caught three fish." I handed my phone over to her so she could see the pic and looked down at my dog who was asleep on the couch...which is when something "red" on the floor caught my eye. Blood. Lots of blood. I took a step back and saw, where I had been standing beside my wife's comfy chair, four blood smears roughly the size and shape of my foot. "Holy sh*t! What's wrong with me?" A steady stream of blood was oozing out of my ankle from the spot that I had removed the leech from the previous week. Panic was welling up inside of me as I realized that, what initially appeared to be a large clot on the surface (about the size of a marble) was actually a swarm of tiny leeches, all vying for the same spigot of blood, like dozens of piglets competing for one teat. Yikes! Scratching them off only spread the little monsters around; and, because there were so many of them, easily over a hundred, I couldn't pick them off fast enough before they reattached. It was at this point that a closer look revealed batches of even smaller leeches, about the size of an eyelash, making their way up my left leg. Of these there were simply too many to count. Meanwhile, my wife is screaming "OH MY GOD!" over and over as I make a beeline for the downstairs bathroom. "Please don't wash them off in my shower!" she shouted as I leaped into the tub (fully clothed) and turned on the water. Now the innumerable little bastards were all over my left leg and headed north above my knee. I went at them hard with soap and a scrub brush that my wife had retrieved from my shower upstairs, but they wouldn't come off! I'm in full-blown panic at this point because blood is steadily pouring through the small hole in my ankle, around which many leeches had already reattached. (For those who don't know, leeches inject an anticoagulant that thins out the victim's blood for easier consumption.) Hordes of these parasitical beasts are latching onto me to me faster than I can remove them, and they are winning the battle. "Get me the Clorox bathroom cleaner spray from under the kitchen sink!" to which she replied, "You're not spraying that on your legs!" to which I replied, "JUST GET IT G-DDAMMIT!" She returned with the bottle, and added a "Please don't yell at me like that," as I snatched the bottle from her hand. I took steady aim and napalmed my leg with four big bursts, which, thankfully, seemed to kill every one of those slithering creatures on contact. I eased back on the throttle (a bit), settled in at Def-Con Three, and wiped from my legs the remaining corpses that hadn't fallen off into the tub. Next, I spent five minutes sitting on a closed toilet, holding a compress to my ankle as my wife cleaned the trail of blood off our faux-hardwood floor. Once the bleeding stopped, I apologized to her and gave her a smooch on the cheek. She smiled at me and said, "It's okay, I would have freaked out, too." I returned the smile, but thought to myself, "Sure. You would have dropped dead on the spot." 

Today, as I sit in my cube typing this cautionary tale (i.e. cover up any open wound before stepping foot in even the cleanest of streams), my foot, which is swollen and covered in many leech bites, itches like no itch I've ever felt. Combined with the residual pain on my side and stomach from the shingles, I am, once again, not a happy camper. 

I'm normally very cavalier about wet-wading. This experience, however, may have changed my perspective a bit since, for the first time, I was completely disgusted and totally freaked out by what I discovered lurks below, no matter how small it might have been...


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

One or two leeches probably wouldn't have caused me to blink an eye... that story on the other hand, may have caused "The Big One" for me! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

O

M

G


Wow.....


----------



## jakekettle1 (Jun 21, 2014)

I thought it laid eggs in your leg or something  but that's crazy


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

I've had them latch on to me seining minnows in a creek. But I was able to notice the big one and all the baby's on me before they was able to suck blood.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I think that story calls for disclosing the location so people can avoid it.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm at work and I was going to write a funny, witty, and insightful response but I have to go see why my legs are so itchy now..... 

On a size note: Next time you have leeches crawling (NOT ATTACHED) grab the salt. They come off and die quickly. If they are attached salting and burning them can cause them to regurgitate the bacteria in their gut, and it causes a nasty infection.

Mr. A


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

Sounds like the plot to some "c-list" horror movie on the SyFy channel, followed up with the sequel, Leachnado!

Maybe they sensed your recent illness and were just trying to help. They were pretty popular in medicine back in the day...


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

FOSR said:


> I think that story calls for disclosing the location so people can avoid it.


Small, isolated pools in the marby beside a main stream channel with lots of vegetation. I must have walked through a couple hundred yards of that terrain in search of one more fish...


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hoover 4 Me said:


> Sounds like the plot to some "c-list" horror movie on the SyFy channel, followed up with the sequel, Leachnado!
> 
> Maybe they sensed your recent illness and were just trying to help. They were pretty popular in medicine back in the day...


Reminded me of the movie Slither, campy horror flick with A-list actors. I think they're still used under certain circumstances.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Mr. A said:


> I'm at work and I was going to write a funny, witty, and insightful response but I have to go see why my legs are so itchy now.....
> 
> On a size note: Next time you have leeches crawling (NOT ATTACHED) grab the salt. They come off and die quickly. If they are attached salting and burning them can cause them to regurgitate the bacteria in their gut, and it causes a nasty infection.
> 
> Mr. A


I broke treaty and resorted to chemical warfare...


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Dude, you were dreaming. One heck of a nightmare. That does not happen in Ohio.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

All for this guy...


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Man, I'm thinking people would have paid to watch that !! But if that would ever happen again just drive over to canoe carp killer's house and give them to him for his new bait tank.

Plus you would be helping out an ogf member


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

Deazl666 said:


> All for this guy...
> View attachment 100011


soooo....was it worth it?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I wish we had the video to watch! On a serious note, I used to go swimming it the creek at my grandpa's farm. One day when I was about 12 I found a blood sucker beyween by big toe and its neighbor. It was about the size of a big garden slug. Not knowing better I pulled it off....Man I bled like a stuck pig. I had to ride my bike home about two miles bleeding all the way. My whole sock was red. Never went in that creek again without keeping my shoes on!


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

gerb said:


> soooo....was it worth it?



Yep! Only because at this moment my foot is covered in Benadryl cream, cortisone, and Caladryl...


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

1basshunter said:


> Man, I'm thinking people would have paid to watch that !! But if that would ever happen again just drive over to canoe carp killer's house and give them to him for his new bait tank.
> 
> 
> 
> Plus you would be helping out an ogf member



I think that with the number of leeches I had on me that I'd be dead by the time I made it to his house!


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Man, I hope the rest of this year is kinder to you seems like you had a tuff fishing season.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

1basshunter said:


> Man, I hope the rest of this year is kinder to you seems like you had a tuff fishing season.



These things come in 3's, right? Can't imagine what's coming next...


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

a state record fish...that breaks off as you reach for him at the shoreline


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Hahaha scary and hilarious. You yelling at your wife had me rolling especially when she came back and asked you not to talk that way...every guy has that "sht is hitting the fan moment" with their wives and they just don't get it sometimes. 

When my toddler daughter cut her head my wife wouldn't stop yelling "it's gonna scar" while I was trying to get her to grab a towel to stop the bleeding. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm not squeamish about leeches but that story has me all kinds of freaked out about wading! Sounds like a horror film waiting to happen.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Deazl666 said:


> These things come in 3's, right? Can't imagine what's coming next...


Soory to hear that. But please keep us posted on the next one !!!! But it's going to be hard to top this one all so buy a gopro


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

1basshunter said:


> Soory to hear that. But please keep us posted on the next one !!!! But it's going to be hard to top this one all so buy a gopro


LOL...I see this turning into a "what's going to happen next" prediction thread.


----------



## snakedog (Feb 12, 2009)

I found one on my foot after some wet wading last week. First leech I picked up in years and think it may have to do with walking through weeds instead of staying in the water.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Hoover 4 Me said:


> LOL...I see this turning into a "what's going to happen next" prediction thread.


Ok, I'll bite! LOL

Next, deazl is going to have a few normal days on the water, then, after he is lulled into a false sense of security, he's going to have a 9# Pacu mistake his junk for tree nuts! 

Use'em while you got'em deazl, use'em while you got'em!

Mr. A


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Knocked out by a jumping carp and drowning in the river...


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Could have been worse. You could have gotten skunked. Glass half full buddy!

Seriously though, that's scary, i'll stick to not fishing, or a kayak.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Leeches freak me out more than snakes. Nasty little critters. Pretty fish though!


----------



## Enthusiast (Jun 20, 2011)

We won't have to worry about lampreys in that stream, the leeches would kill them. Geez!


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

I would have lost my mind!!!!!!!


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

My poor foot. Normally, my ankle is proportionate to my foot and calf...


----------



## foton (Nov 25, 2012)

Leaches suck ha ha. So the leach swarm was attracted by the blood from the week before bite? Or did the babies hatch in your leg or what?


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

foton said:


> Leaches suck ha ha. So the leach swarm was attracted by the blood from the week before bite? Or did the babies hatch in your leg or what?


The former I would hope, lol...


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Excellent!! Loved the NAPALM reference.

the darby is bad with leeches, just ask shakedown and chopiq.
those holes will linger for a long time and itch like crazy.

always wear waders or hip boot!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

shwookie said:


> Could have been worse. You could have gotten skunked. Glass half full buddy!
> 
> Seriously though, that's scary, i'll stick to not fishing, or a kayak.


Could have been worse. Could have found one hanging on your jewels....OUCH


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

Deazl666 said:


> My poor foot. Normally, my ankle is proportionate to my foot and calf...
> View attachment 100034


Temporary cankle...


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Snakecharmer said:


> Could have been worse. Could have found one hanging on your jewels....OUCH


Maybe he just hasn't found one there *yet*....

My sympathies! Those are some filthy little buggers. Good thinking on the bleach spray. Windex might have been another good option. Hell, I might grab oven cleaner if that was my only option. I've only had one or two full-grown leaches latch on to my feet. I would have freaked if my legs were covered with a horde of newly-hatched spawn.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Deazl666 said:


> My poor foot. Normally, my ankle is proportionate to my foot and calf..


What ankle?!! Wow, those little suckers can do some damage in a hurry! I got online to try and find some leech jokes, but the only ones they had referenced lawyers, and I think you can figure that one out. 
But I did find an article that a leech had gotten into a 7 year old Malaysian boy's anus and he had to be hospitalized to have it removed! I guess the bright side is, it could have been worse!


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Deazl666 said:


> My poor foot. Normally, my ankle is proportionate to my foot and calf..


I bet you can't even wear your high heels either! How are you going to comply with the stress code for work. You can't wear Wing-tips with a skirt!  

ALL JOKING ASIDE, if you don't know where they hatched you may want to see a doc. The bacteria they produce in their stomach can cause very serious infections; and you have missed quite a few days on the water already.

You stated you had a "red welt" from a leach you picked up the trip before, right? That welt was "bloody" when you noticed it at the house, right? What you didn't do was give us a better reason why that welt all of a sudden burst open and started bleeding again. 

I cannot think of any other reason they would have stayed around your ankle for so long, feasting on your host body part, then all of a sudden make a break for the genital highway. (Leeches secrete an anticoagulant and need a host for a short amount of time before they can "hatch" and find a new home.)

Now your ankle is swelling up like you have elephantitus? You may wanna reconsider talking to a Doc before gangrene starts to set in and they have to sew in maggots to keep the the rest of the leg viable! (Light hearted as that may be, I really wasn't trying to be funny!)

Mr. A


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Mr. A said:


> I bet you can't even wear your high heels either! How are you going to comply with the stress code for work. You can't wear Wing-tips with a skirt!
> 
> ALL JOKING ASIDE, if you don't know where they hatched you may want to see a doc. The bacteria they produce in their stomach can cause very serious infections; and you have missed quite a few days on the water already.
> 
> ...


Did I ever mention to you that I'm a hypochondriac?


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Mr.A you sure can paint a perfect Picture as to 3 bad thing for you to look forward too.

Man deazl I thinking Mr.A is right go to the doctor and at lest get it look at 
Your wife would not be a happy camper if she wakes up one morning with some of your little friend on her and you running around looking for that gopro to film it for us.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks for the concern guys!  The bites aren't infected and the swelling is an allergic reaction to all the bites, about eight of them in total. Every leech bite I've had caused a localized allergic reaction (i.e. inflammation, itching)...


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Next time you fish there, you'll know how to match your bait to the local forage!


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Deazl, your leg's kind of look like my wife do when she is holding water !!


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Back out in it...with socks!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Back in my wading days, I'd wear quick-dry pants and tuck them into some socks this time of year...protection against all of the nasty things trying to get under your skin.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Deazl666 said:


> Did I ever mention to you that I'm a hypochondriac?


Maybe in passing? (bwahahaha)

Did I ever tell you I like to plant seeds (thoughts) and watch them grow....into phobias? 

Mr. A


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

streamstalker said:


> Next time you fish there, you'll know how to match your bait to the local forage!



You inspired me! Caught this on a neon black tiny tube that is decidedly leech-like...


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

All i can think of is african queen.....


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

3 pages in and no Stand By Me movie references??? Well, similar references have been made...area wise. If you've seen the movie you know what I'm talking about. If not, here's the jist......


[ame]http://youtu.be/j03ZXZX3nTk[/ame]


----------

